# cows



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

I run a few cows and they wreck everything they touch, not intentionally though. When a 1000lb cow and larger bull gets a desire to scratch its head or rub its side on something that is not very sturdy you got a problem.

Gary


----------



## JonD (Jul 14, 2012)

I would agree with garusher. The cattle will probably knock the hives over, even if they are strapped down. Out of curiosity, not being malicious. If you can put a fence around the hives they should be fine. Just remember how cattle like to reach under and around the fence whenever they can, so keep it back a few feet. As far as the bees bothering the cattle, I don't think it would be an issue at all.


----------



## cowdoc (May 15, 2011)

Someone noted that curiosity killed the cat. I don't think that person ever saw cows. They are the most curious & inquisitive animals going. They will approach the hives because they are something different. Like was mentioned above, they tend to be like the bull in the china closet and accidents happen. I worked on one farm where the bees were fenced off from the cows on pasture. I don't think they had issues with the cows and bees since they were on opposite sides of a few joules of juiced up fence. I would definitely recommend the fence if bees are put in with cows. 

Chris


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

cattle producer and beekeeper here.
Fence those hives and electrify. Cows need somewhere in the neighborhood of 1500v to know you mean business. That said, our fences put out over 5000v for the bears. The cows graze along side the hives...bonus...less mowing around the outside of the bee yard.
We put 1x6's along the bottom of the fence perimeter for three reasons. One for the cows and their uncanny ability to push fence to graze. Two, the skunks and their ability to flatten like snakes to get under a fence to a nicely populated bee hive. And three, so when snipping around the fence to cut the blades of grass which drain the fencer charge, damage to the fence is less likely with the wire about 5" off the ground


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

beefast said:


> i hope this falls under the use of the word "pest" how are cows and bee hives together if theres lots of room for them too im gonna strap them down what should i do i was going too put the bees in the timber not in the open areas theres 1,000 acres few cows


I have a cpl of yds of bees in a cow pastures. The only time I had any trouble was when I left a pallet of supers in the yd over winter. The wind probably blew it over, but then the cows walked all over the equipment making it all useless.

But, there has never been a problem w/ the hives and the cows keep the grass down pretty close to them.

Took honey off of a yd yesterday w/ a friend w/ 40 Ayershires roaming around watching us and chewing their cudd. Watch out for the cow pies.

That being said, heifers are not a good idea. They tend to know hives over for some reason.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We actually prefer that there are cows in the pasture where we keep bees as they keep the weeds and grass down and rarely cause a problem. One big difference, though, is that they are on pallets of four and not standing alone. They will almost always coexist just fine through the summer months. Wintering can be quite another story, though, as they are unable to defend themselves when the bees are clustered. Watch out for the "greenies"!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have cattle and honey bee yards at both my folks farm and mine and many other locations. I have learned to staple/nail the boxes, bottom boards, and migratory tops on swarms I catch out in the pastures and them move the hives behind fences where the cows/bulls cannot get to them as quickly as possible. I have had the cattle flip them upside down, sideways, as well as scatter them. Hence, I do not keep honey bee hives in with my cattle.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a yard in a horse pasture. Without an electric fence, the hives would be toppled since the horsers love to scratch themselves against posts or a convenient hive. As a bonus, they are well trained to avoid the electric ribbon their owner uses so I use the same for my fence. The car battery that powers the fence can run dead and the hives stay safe.

wayne


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

The cattle eat the shingles off of my TBH roof if it's not fenced in.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

I recall seeing pics of an interesting set-up with Longhorns in the Kelleybees Sept Newsletter pg. 21.
https://kelleybees.com/Newsletter/Sept2012-LG-kelley-bees-newsletter.pdf


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

I recall reading somewhere that if your hive has cows a good treatment is a BBQ with lots of BBQ sauce....


----------

